# First Strike....Tennis Anyone?



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

OK so this thread was lost in the great crash of 2005 but I would like to say thanks to Rich (AKA Galaga) for his bomb. Cheers and may the games go on...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

You know.... I was wondering in the back of my mind if we were so unlucky to have lost this thread... guess I didn't want to face the facts.

What a shame that the jungle has lost the chronicles of your behind taking such a vicious whipping....

Maybe for the sake of saving time for noobs to the thread you should mention early on how badly you got owned.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> You know.... I was wondering in the back of my mind if we were so unlucky to have lost this thread... guess I didn't want to face the facts.
> 
> What a shame that the jungle has lost the chronicles of your behind taking such a vicious whipping....
> 
> Maybe for the sake of saving time for noobs to the thread you should mention early on how badly you got owned.


Man,

Sounds like Rod is asking for it!

ATL


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ATLHARP said:


> Man,
> 
> Sounds like Rod is asking for it!
> 
> ATL


Nope...

Just helping dish it out!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Sure I can recap...Cubans and Non-cubans and a BUNCH of CS generosity. If you are new here be careful.....your genorosity won't go unnoticed


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Sure I can recap...Cubans and Non-cubans and a BUNCH of CS generosity. If you are new here be careful.....your genorosity won't go unnoticed


That is freaking ridiculous! It an awesome way.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for reposting the pics. Doc.

Here was Doc's first unprovoked strike on me...



Then his second wave during a cease fire... totally over the top and in violation of both the Geneva convention and all that is holy and just.



Some buds helped hit Doc with what appears to be record breaking carpet bombing the last week of August through this past week. We are both back from vacation and well Doc's starting to talk smack.

Now a civilized amount of time has passed. He has been allowed to bury the dead. Grieve. Tend to the wounded.

I guess it's time to finish this once and for all.... Let's say Wednesday. Just so the women and children and be put safely out of harms way.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Finally, a war we can ALL support!! :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs said:


> I guess it's time to finish this once and for all.... Let's say Wednesday. Just so the women and children and be put safely out of harms way.


Heck.... where is the popcorn? Did we lose it in the crash?

You just KNOW this is going to be good! :gn


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Man,
> 
> Sounds like Rod is asking for it!
> 
> ATL


:r :r  oh, my sides are hurting! good one


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Sure I can recap...Cubans and Non-cubans and a BUNCH of CS generosity. If you are new here be careful.....your genorosity won't go unnoticed


My goodness. Those pictures are astounding.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

wow, i totally missed the travel humi and the glasses during the first posting of the pic.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

NavyDoc deserved everything he got. wink wink


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I missed those pics. Thanks for reposting them. It's all just freakin amazing!




:ms NCRM


----------



## Rballkid (Sep 7, 2005)

HOLY COW is all I can say about those pictures from Doc. 

AMAZING!!!!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

It's important to have this thread up, even if only to memorialize the Great War of 05'

BUCKEYES RULE!!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

bruceolee said:


> It's important to have this thread up, even if only to memorialize the Great War of 05'
> 
> BUCKEYES RULE!!!


Enjoy the small firecracker 'Doc -- WGACA 

Buckeyes drool


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Not return fire. But soon very soon.... (Subcontractors suck)

This is that other thing. Sorry I didn't get it out last week Paul.

There tomorrow waived the sig. EQ080714034US


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Not return fire. But soon very soon.... (Subcontractors suck)
> 
> This is that other thing. Sorry I didn't get it out last week Paul.
> 
> There tomorrow waived the sig. EQ080714034US


Cool. You didn't have to do anymore Dave. This was one bombing run I'll tell my grandkids about some day.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

I think i recognize some of those cigars in the pics....

Awesome, THAT was some firepower!

LT


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

so who won? klugs? doc? oh well I have been reloading stock just incase :bx


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

In the words of some OFG's from LOLH...

*It's Go Time!*!!

Subcontractors finally came through. Packed and hitting the post office later today.

Tennis Schmennish!!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Can't wait to see this!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

OH, Man...He's at it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

03051720000221413999 Probably Friday.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Awww crap! Just when you think it's fond memory.......He comes back for more. OK, but I warned you :bx


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Awww crap! Just when you think it's fond memory.......He comes back for more. OK, but I warned you :bx


Grenada issued its warnings as well. Same results. Not much to say after this one. Well maybe one thing. 

Buckeyes Rule!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Geez, Paul survived the last attack??? This is just kickin a guy while he's down!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Geez, Paul survived the last attack??? This is just kickin a guy while he's down!


Sort of a mercy shot to finish off the wounded.


----------

